

What the Apple Watch is really about: Tracking your emotions - sisirkoppaka
http://cannyvision.com/2014/09/10/apple-watch-emotion.html

======
walterbell
If this was a single page, it would be easier to skim the summary and select
an essay .

------
anonbanker
I'm alarmed by the accuracy of the contents of this link.

